

CS50 Guest Lecture by Mark Zuckerberg at Harvard University, December 7, 2005 - wozniacki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFFs9UgOAlE

======
presty
facebook december 2005 (~2 years after launching):

100s of machines

400million pageviews a day

50 employees

